# When I get home...



## PerhamMN (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm looking for some tips for my post-workout. We started going to the gym, and it's great! There is one small problem... when we get home after a workout, all I want to do is eat everything in sight! We eat a good dinner, and then go to the gym about two hours afterward, so I don't think a bigger meal would be the answer (I could be wrong though).

So what does everyone do to stop the post-workout urge to snack? Or, are there certain foods to eat or avoid at dinnertime that would make this better? Thanks for your input!


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

I find that drinking extra water works for me, though I know it doesn't for everyone.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

extra water. if still hungry, i would try some protein (lean meat)


----------

